# Home studio acoustic treatment: and now?



## troncogarage (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there
i'm a newbie of acoustic and desperately need some advice for my home studio. I've got a small room in my garage where i record and mix my demos. I built a bunch of acoustic panels made of rockwool 70kg/m3 and i finally have my room (hopefully) ready. 

Now i'm testing room acoustic by using fuzzmeasure pro, a SAMSON MM01 mic and my MOTU 828. 

Here are some pictures of the room and of the measurements of fuzzmeasure: 

Studio with panels
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Acoustic measurement

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5543335259/in/set-72157626046134178/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5543914916/in/set-72157626046134178/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5543334513/in/set-72157626046134178/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5548115188/in/set-72157626046134178/


The problem is now that i really can't "read" the plots! Is the acoustic of the room good or bad????

Could someone please give me some advice?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you provide a little more information? Room dimensions? How many panels did you put up? Where? How thick are they?

The bottom end still needs a good amount of work in terms of both frequency response and decay times.


----------



## troncogarage (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the answer! This is the room schematically:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5470562907/in/set-72157626046134178/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5471156190/in/set-72157626046134178/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5470562411/in/set-72157626046134178/

It's just 2.3 mt high... There's a wall made of rockwool panels and a windows to divide it and create a sort of booth for drums and recordings in general. 

Now i've installed 10 panels made of rockwool (density 70kg/m3) 10 cm thick and 120 cm H 60 cm L. They are all around the desk with the computer and the speakers (6 of them are on the side walls, 60 cm from the floor, two of them are exactly over the speakers). You can see a picture here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5545798645/in/set-72157626046134178/

I have some more rockwool panels (6) at my disposal but they are not so thick (120 cm H, 60 cm L, and 5 cm thick) and not very dense (60kg/m3). They were made as a first installation.... they worked to eliminate empty room echoes but they were not very effective for bass treatment. Somebody told me to use them as acoustic clouds but the room is not so high and i would append them 5 cm from the ceiling... don't know if it may work. 

What kind of solution would u suggest?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Take the thinner ones you have and use those for side wall reflections and reclaim the thicker ones you have there now.

On the ceiling, move the 2 that you already have to be more centered over you rather than over the speakers. Try to minimize the gap between them as much as you can. 

Use at least 2 of the thicker panels from the side walls centered on the rear wall behind your seating position.


----------

